# Gutter Guard Fail



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I grew tired of cleaning gutters, so after reading a lot of reviews, I decided to give Ultimate Gutter Guard a shot and arranged for them to be installed on my house.

Today was the first substantial rainfall that we've had since I had them installed... FAIL!

https://youtu.be/3zFf2sm5Sng

I contacted the company that did the work, and they said they'd send someone out next week to take a look. If yo look at the video, the water is coming off in a sheet right on top of the raised bed. What the video doesn't show is that the water is washing the sand/gravel from under the footing of the landscape blocks, and washing mulch out of the raised bed. After the rain slowed, all the mulch in the raised bed was floating... which CAN'T be good for the foundation around the house.

After several calls to the company, they agreed to send someone out to look at them tomorrow...

BTW< we are expecting a LOT of rain this weekend because of a tropical depression in the Gulf of Mexico. This rain was only about 15 minutes - my yard will not last an hour of this moderate rain.... forget a real downpour that we are very capable of having here....

/FRUSTRATED


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

LOL, I can completely empathize with your situation. I used to be able to witness a waterfall form right in front of my eyes from the comfort of my front porch. I put up some gutters last year after having all of the flooding in the front, and I've been wanting to have a pro come and do it right, but what I have up now works, and I'm not made of money, so I have to go with what works. This video was shot on July 10, 2017.

https://youtu.be/imlY3_vKueo


----------

